# Tarifs repas enfant 5 ans



## Mamilie (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour, j'acceuille pour la 1ère fois un enfant de 5 ans à mon domicile à la rentrée ! je voudrais savoir quel est le prix du repas de midi et le goûter 
sachant que j'exerce en Moselle. J'ai vu le tarif fiscal est à 4.90 euros le le repas de midi et 1.50 euros le goûter ! je trouve cela un peu excessif.
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Griselda (25 Août 2022)

Perso je prends depuis fort longtemps, quelque soit l'âge de l'enfant 5€/jr pour un goûter + un dejeuner. Je ne fais pas de bénéfice sur ce montant (ce n'est pas le but, je ne suis pas restauratrice).
Par contre à ma connaissance le tarif fiscal de 4.90€ c'est par jour, je n'ai jamais vu noté un tarif en plus ou spécifique pour un goûter. peux tu me dire où tu as trouvé cette info là ou que dit le texte exactement?


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Août 2022)

Griselda j'avais trouvé aussi cela pour les tarifs repas et goûter soit 40% du smic pour le repas seul et 15% du smic pour le goûter seul mais sur quoi ??? ... et perso il y a 5 ans environ je prenais pour les enfants à partir de 3 ans (entrée en maternelle) 4 euros RG voilà !


----------



## Capri95 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Nous ne sommes pas loin l'une de l'autre si je puis dire   je suis en Alsace donc toutes les deux dans le grand Est.
Pour ma part je suis à 5 € pour le repas principal ( il comprend entrée, plat, dessert).
Pour le goûter je demande 2,00 €
Au vu de l'inflation galopante, pour les prochains contrats je demanderai un peu plus.


----------



## Capri95 (25 Août 2022)

De part chez moi c'est les tarifs qui s'appliquent, et je suis dans la moyenne.
@angel1982
Regarde les infos sur l'augmentation des tarifs des cantines scolaires.
Certaines agglomération prendrons à leur charge l'augmentation des repas cela n'affectera pas le budget des parents.
Mais pour d'autre communes, les parents se prendrons l'augmentation de plein fouet.
Alors je ne vois pas pourquoi je n'augmenterai pas mes tarifs.


----------



## Capri95 (25 Août 2022)

Et je rajouterai quand tu vois les pommes de terres prendre une augmentation de 50% et les pâtes ! Sans compter les autres produits..


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Août 2022)

Capri tu as entièrement raison si les PE sont prêts à payer ... l'offre et la demande ... les campagnes et les villes ... bref trop de disparités !!! moi à 3.50 euros jusqu'au 3 ans (RG) une collègue m'a dit que j'étais chère et encore je ne lui ai pas parlé des 4 euros pour les péris là je n'ose pas pensé à ce qu'elle aurait dit ! ce serait pour cela d'après elle que les PE depuis 5 ans m'apportent les repas bref je n'ai pas relevé alors 7 euros vous comprenez mon petit émoji étonné !!!


----------



## Capri95 (25 Août 2022)

C'est drôle tout de même  mon mari me disait y a 5 minutes "tout est dans l'acceptation du PE" au final si le PE ne bronche pas, il n'y a aucun problème ! chacune est libre d'appliquer le tarif qu'elle estime juste. Vous pratiquez la télépathie tout les deux ? 🤔😄😁
En 8 ans de métier, jamais je n'ai eu une seule remarque sur mon tarif repas, après certain PE ne peuvent pas ce je comprend très bien.
Pour tout te dire j'étais à 3,50 euros le repas et 1,40 euros le goûté, il y a de cela 2 ans voir 3 ans. Un PE que j'avais reçus pour l'accueil de sa petite louloute me dit au détour de la discussion sur le prix du repas.

- 3,50 euros ? c'est léger vous ne trouvez pas ? (PE)
- euh.. (moi)
- Que pensez vous de 5,00 euros et 2,00 euros pour le goûter ? (PE)
- Vous méritez tout de même un complément conséquent pour le temps que vous passez dans votre cuisine à faire de bon petits plats ! (PE)
- Ma fois pourquoi pas ! (moi)
 Voilà je suis resté avec ce tarif !
 D'ailleurs le contrat est allé à son terme et je suis encore en contact avec eux et ma choupette qui n'est plus si petite que ça ! 🤗


----------



## Griselda (25 Août 2022)

La question du tarif du repas fait souvent grand débat.
Ce que je peux dire c'est qu'à 5€/jr pour déjeuner + goûter je ne fais effectivement pas de marge.
Je précise que ce tarif je l'applique depuis mes débuts c'est à dire depuis près de 20 ans, c'est dire que oui certainement qu'à 6 ou 7€/jr ce serait tout à fait acceptable surtout depuis ces derniers mois et l'inflation de dingue. Jusqu'à présent j'ai toujours appliqué ce tarif quelque soit l'âge de l'enfant de 6 mois à 6 ans donc mais j'ai principalement des enfants de 2 mois à 3 ans, voir 4ans mais rarement plus grands.
Un peri est par définition un petit contrat peu rémunérateur donc il n'est pas choquant de monter un peu le prix des repas, d'autant qu'à 5 ans il y a quand même des chances qu'il mange bien plus qu'un 6 mois - 3 ans, d'autant qu'il faut aussi souvent renouveler également les jeux spécifiques qui seront pourtant peu utilisés comparé aux matériels pour ce qui est le cœur de notre métier: les bébés jusqu'à 3 ans.
Voilà qui m’amène cette réflexion qu'un tarif unique pour les repas oui mais avertir quand même d'une différence pour les peri se justifierait sans problème.


----------

